# komplettes projekt in eclipse wieder öffnen



## bullibog (22. Mrz 2009)

hallo @all,

also ich bin blutiger anfänger und benötige mal hilfe.
wie kann ich ein komplettes projekt in eclipse wieder öffnen oder muss ich beim anlegen auf etwas bestimmtes achten?

gruss bullibog


----------



## 0x7F800000 (22. Mrz 2009)

bullibog hat gesagt.:


> wie kann ich ein komplettes projekt in eclipse wieder öffnen oder muss ich beim anlegen auf etwas bestimmtes achten?


Öhm...? Was heißt "Projekt öffnen"... Wenn du im richtigen Workspace bist, werden normalerweise einfach alle dort vorhandenen Projekte zB. im Package-Explorer aufgelistet.
Falls du irgendwie im falschen workspace gelandet bist, dann
File -> Switch Workspace -> ... (wählen) evtl. Other
Falls du den package explorer irgendwie weggeklickt hast, dann kannst du den wieder mit
Window -> Show View -> Package explorer
aufmachen, dann bekommst du sofort guten Überblick über alles was in diesem Workspace vorhanden ist. Vielleicht hast du den nur minimiert oder durch irgendwas anderes verdeckt: das ist dann nur noch ein kleines symbol mit zwei braunen quadratischen päckchen, die an einem vertikalen schwarzen strich hängen^^ ???:L Da ist halt ziemlich viel Kram sichtbar, kann evtl. recht verwirrend sein.


----------



## hdi (22. Mrz 2009)

Vllt will er bereits existierende Resourcen in Eclipse einbinden:

File -> Import -> Filesystem / Existing Projects into Workspace


----------



## bullibog (22. Mrz 2009)

hey vielen dank für deine schnelle antwort.

noch ne frage:
ich habe ein projekt test angelegt denn wird ja automatisch ein ordner angelgt "test" und zwei unterordner scr und bin.
wenn ich einfach eine datei(.java) in den ordner scr lege, gehört diese denn automatisch zu dem projekt dazu?

danke


----------



## hdi (22. Mrz 2009)

Ja, allerdings wird wohl ein Rechtsklick auf's Projekt -> Refresh danach nötig sein.


----------



## Sempah (22. Mrz 2009)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe meinst du eine Datei im file-system im Ordner src hinzufügen?
Wechsel nach Eclipse, wähle dein Projekt aus und refreshe es mit F5. Dann müsste die Datei drin sein.


----------



## bullibog (22. Mrz 2009)

ahh ok vielen dank habe ich gemacht aber.
aber vor den dateien steht nun ein rotes x.
zeigt er das rote x an wenn es nicht compiliert ist ?


----------



## hdi (22. Mrz 2009)

Das rote X heisst es lässt sich nicht kompilieren. Entweder du hast also gewisse
Änderungen nicht gespeichert (File -> Save All), oder du hast da etwas geschlampt
beim Programmieren


----------



## bullibog (22. Mrz 2009)

mhhh das ist ja ein super start :-(
habe ein beispiel programm bekommen was eigentlich gehen sollte.
wenn ich den projketnamen markiere und denn oben auf den play button klicke denn müsste es doch kompiliert werden oder


----------



## hdi (22. Mrz 2009)

Ja eig. schon. Kuck mal ob in den Java-Dateien in der ersten Zeile ein

package xy

steht. Wenn ja, musst du ein Package in deinem Projekt mit diesem Namen
erstellen und die Dateien dort reinziehen, bzw. diese Package-Zeilen
in den .java Dateien löschen.

Wenn es dann noch immer nicht geht, poste doch mal so eine Bsp-Datei die nicht
kompiliert.


----------



## bullibog (22. Mrz 2009)

ahh prima bin schon einen schritt weiter funzt noch nicht ganz aber ich versuche es weiter vielen dank erstmal


----------



## 0x7F800000 (22. Mrz 2009)

Da braucht man eigentlich nicht viel zu tippen und zu ändern: für solchen quatsch wie falsche package-angaben reicht es bei eclipse einfach auf die roten kreuzchen im quellcode draufzuklicken und den passenden korrekturvorschlag auszuwählen...


----------

